
Microsoft Surface & Internet Explorer Presentation Epic Fail [video] - RobGonda
http://www.robgonda.com/2012/06/21/microsoft-surface-presentation-epic-fail/
======
jonny_eh
This guy should get an extra bonus for not just having to deal with this level
of buggy software, but for handling it so damn well! He hardly even skips a
beat.

------
gouranga
That's kind of funny.

Still can't beat the original! <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjZQGRATlwA>

